# Parking near Whitstable



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

My sister has just moved to Yorklets near Whitstable. We called to see her en route from France a couple of weeks ago, we were in the car as we had just sold the motorhome.
There is no way that we can park our new motorhome near her house, it is a narrow road, and does not look like we could even turn round as the road narrows the further down it we went. We were hoping to be able to call each time we go to France. but we need somewhere nearby to overnight within walking distance.
We do not know the area, but I have looked at lists of campsites and they all seem a long way away.
Is there anyone local who could give us any contacts, maybe a pub or a CL.


----------

